# kicking off 09 @ Livingston



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Dbullard was a terrific fishing guide today, he took me out for some of the waterturkey roost fishing that I have been eager to do after reading all of the great posts him and Gator Gar have been putting up.
It was every bit as good as I hoped it would be, db stared off getting us a net full of shad in the dark on the first throw. A good trick in itself. We had bait for the day, but he made another throw and caught just as many so we were good to go.
The first stop he put four nice (20"-23") blues in the boat, while I was yet to draw blood.
So I told him that I wanted to cast where he was casting and was it okay, sure it was, and I had a couple of runs but didn't connect.
Next stop he is boating nice cats, but I start to catch on to the drill after I reel in a 23" striper on one of his rods while he is unhooking a fish.
In fact the next cast I made back after that was a nice striper also about 23" and fat.
We keep easing along and pretty soon we have allot of catfish and most of them are blues over 20" and a few about 28".
The weather was all over the map with rain and wind when we started and most of the early morning, then it would be sunshine and calm. Then it would change back to wind and clouds.
We caught fish untill we left at about 2:30 and finished up with about 27 catfish and three stripers.
Great time, thanks dbullard, and lets go again soon.
SS


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

I to had a great time and the Stripers were a pleasant suprise!!It wasn't as fast and furious as it can be but a good day fishing.I hope you enjoy the fish and thanks for the sausage.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

That's fun ain't it Shadslinger???? Glad you two were able to make it out there and get into them a little. When you get done cleaning all of them, you'll be glad you didn't catch more. Again, way to go. Glad you had a great time.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Gator gar, you and bullard should come with me when White Rock gets right, I will repay the good time I had today. 
And it is about all I want to clean, I aim to put some up for the hoe down we will have at my place as soon as the weather settles some.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

You ask Dbullard. When it comes to fishing, I'm ready. I'm always ready. You just say the word.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

he is ready as long as there is a donut shop on the way!!!lol


Gator gar said:


> You ask Dbullard. When it comes to fishing, I'm ready. I'm always ready. You just say the word.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

dbullard said:


> he is ready as long as there is a donut shop on the way!!!lol


Yes, but the donut shop has to be open and it wasn't open yesterday. Uh Oh, did I say yesterday???? Do you know where I was yesterday???? I ain't telling. It sure was a beautiful day yesterday.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

if you been potlicking you better share some pics!!!lol


Gator gar said:


> Yes, but the donut shop has to be open and it wasn't open yesterday. Uh Oh, did I say yesterday???? Do you know where I was yesterday???? I ain't telling. It sure was a beautiful day yesterday.


----------



## cookie (Oct 26, 2004)

i see you boys been keep the fish population in check


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

cookie said:


> i see you boys been keep the fish population in check


Yep, we've been keeping them in check. You see, we are the Kings of our castles and "WE" say when "WE", can and can't go fishing. Unlike the Cook castle, where the woman directs which body of water the boat goes in and when it goes in there.

You'd probably catch more fish, if you would put your big boy pants on and slip them Huggies off. Stay out of the bay Tom and come to Livingston.

Repeat after me....Hey woman, I'm going fishing. When will I be back, you ask???? As soon as you see me walk through that door, is when I will be back. No, I don't need my cell phone. I don't need you bothering me while I am fishing. Now get up and go warm the truck up for me, while I wake up and make sure I have everything that I need in the boat, while you are out there. CHOP, CHOP, PORK CHOP!!! Get a move on!!

Dbullard can give you some good one liners too, i'm sure. I think Shad Slinger is single, so he really knows how to handle his women. He is the only smart one in the bunch.

Oh, did I tell you I bought Kim a dozen roses yesterday??? Yep, right out of the blue. She really loves them...........and me too.:clover:I'm a Lucky man.


----------



## rodbarnett (Mar 5, 2008)

GG


----------



## rodbarnett (Mar 5, 2008)

GG first read of your post I thought MS GG (Kim) was out of country.lol Roses are always good.Water lilly pad blooms don't work,believe me.lolHope to see you before the mayfly hatch.Enjoy the posts,fishin slow in N.C..Always look foreward in D Bullard and Shadslinger post pictures too.Happy New Year to all..........
REB


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Gator Gar if I lived in Dayton like the above mentioned party and owned a nice boat. There wouldn't be near as many fish in Long Island Bayou.He could go and be back home with time for all his honey do's. lol


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

dbullard said:


> Gator Gar if I lived in Dayton like the above mentioned party and owned a nice boat. There wouldn't be near as many fish in Long Island Bayou.He could go and be back home with time for all his honey do's. lol


Yes, I think alot of it is him. He is afraid to get out of his comfort zone. Although his wife did wake up pretty mad this morning. Something about her leaving that black Lab that I gave him, out of his kennel last night.

I guess the dog decided to chew on some diapers and a car seat, among other things. It wasn't a good sight to wake up to and Tom sounded a little scared and had to go, when his wife walked in on that mess.

I guess Tom and the dog aren't house broken yet. There may be hope for the dog, but poor old Tom has made his bed, it looks like. I guess we can think about him while we're fishing. That or laugh at him. That wouldn't be too mean would it???


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Gator gar, I remember and old man at Etoil Park on Sam Rayburn back in the 70s. He had a pick up w/camper and a tow ball on the front and back of the truck. He would ease the trailer down on the front bumber and only fished for crappie.
He had a bumper sticker, the only one, that said,.... 
"No Wife/No Job/No Boss."
It has been thirty years in coming but I get it now, lol.

Ha ha, we will have to go fishing soon Gator Gar, after cleaning all of those cats(whew!) I think I have a killer idea on how to improve chances on that kind of fishing using a small piece of sponge, a little trebel hook(# 8 to 10) no weight and maybe a spinning rod, and a stick to reach the bait with. :question:

:work:
:idea:

Revised count after cleaning was 23 blues & channels (including 2 hybryds channel/blue) and 3 stripers. The cats were from keeper up to 26". The biggest striper was close to 25" and the little one 21".
A great day of fishing and I look forward to going back for some more of it. Especially to take another look at those striped bass.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

I just talked to Dbullard and suggested we soak some cracked corn, range cubes, chicken feed and whatever else those guys use to attract those fish. I hear it works and it looks as if these guides on here have it down to a science.

Heck, I even know where I can buy cheese trimmings pretty cheap not far from where I am in Vidor, when I am up there. It's even on the way home actually, if I take 105 to Evadale.

We'll bait us up a spot and see if we can make it work. I need to get Little Boo Boo in on some Rod and reel action, soon.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

That stuff does work great, and catfish guides use it to their advantage, but it takes a hazmat suit to deal with it! 
I bet some combination of natural and prepared bait would be killer out there. Scrape a little up put it in a jar will some filler material, or add it to some prepared bait. I say this because of the stomach contents of most of those cats I cleaned.

Tell you what, bring your john boat and we will make it the bait barge, just get a good slurry of it going in the bottom, then we can just flip or sponges in there, mash it with a long stick, and boom! Great bait.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> Tell you what, bring your john boat and we will make it the bait barge, just get a good slurry of it going in the bottom, then we can just flip or sponges in there, mash it with a long stick, and boom! Great bait.


There probably is already a slurry under the deck boards in my boat. All you'll need to add is some water and that won't be a problem as bad as it leaks.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Jk Gator Gar, and I am having to take a break from working on these catfish, I am freezing them up battered so I can fry at the next party I have here, you and Mrs. Kim will have to come. Last time we had a real good time. And there should be no shortage of catfish for sure.
This is more than I have put up at one time since i was 25!


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

thanks for the nice report and pics, always enjoy


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey DB, (norm here) when you go out and get them stripers, are yu trolling or soaking shad? just got me a small 14ft jon to play with. what you think about using this on the stripers/whites? Can you point to a nice area to take this small boat with two kids for whites. Nate(lungbuster) lives in new caney and we take his kids fishing, this year his youngest wants to go along and we are making plan..Soon as duck season over-out comes the RR. Drew itching to go fishing


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Those stripes were caught on cut shad Norm. I went back and tried for them again but couldn't set over the hole because of wind etc..


----------

